# Essential hacks?



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

Hi,

Just got a 2nd Tivo which has a Cachecard fitted so I now have network access to my Tivo for the first time.

I was going to set up Mode 0 as I have a 37" LCD TV & endpad as that sounds useful.

Which hacks/tweaks would you guys sugest are essential?

Thanks

Nige.


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

TiVoweb


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

dailymail


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=145233


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

nbaker said:


> Which hacks/tweaks would you guys sugest are essential?


Here are the tweaks I wouldn't want to be without:

- Tivoweb
- Endpad
- Reorder SP's
- Backup SP's
- Daily Mail Jazz
- automatic 30-sec skip backdoor enable after reboot

and others I put in although they're not hugely beneficial:

- Logos for Now Playing/Now Showing(tivoweb)
- Guide Data Checker
- New Episodes


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

and I have to add the "spaceused" hack that puts the space usage bar across the top of "Now Playing" and I'm getting to quite like "Tracker" too


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

PhilG said:


> the "spaceused" hack that puts the space usage bar across the top of "Now Playing"


Its name is autospace.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

stark said:


> Its name is autospace.


Where to find please?


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Restorer said:


> Where to find please?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=153732&highlight=autospace


----------

